# Light roasted coffee



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I need forum members help!

What is the most widely available* light* roasted coffee on the market?

Lighter the better.

I am ideally thinking from the supermarket that anyone can buy wherever they are in the country.

Thanks

David


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Union do some light roasts and are probably the only light roasted (at least advertised as such) coffee I've ever seen in a supermarket.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The lightest roast I've ever had was from Django. You could try https://divinecoffee.co.uk/products/ethiopian-250g which was even lighter, experience was shared by a forum member recently.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Union espresso blends are not light imho


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Supermarket and sympathetically developed coffee isn't going to be a rich pool to draw from


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Union espresso blends are not light imho


 They're not I agree but sometimes you'll see some of their light roast single origin micro lots in bigger supermarkets which are pretty light, may be what @tsouthwell was thinking of.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm off to a certain supermarket tomorrow to pick a supermarket coffee as a 'challenger' for @filthynines coffee when he starts roasting next month, as I challenged him on twitter about 6-7 months ago!

Yep - don't think you can escape from me here! I'll report back tomorrow 😉


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Grimley..........good lord, there is a name from the past! Welcome back matey, to this forum, and you have got younger! Still just the happy place it always was!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Grimley said:


> Yep - don't think you can escape from me here! I'll report back tomorrow 😉


 Hope you didn't get the growth hormones via Ebay😀😀

Welcome back stranger.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Here's a search link you could try - it returns just one result:

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans?roast=|EXTRA_LIGHT|

(Following the link I'm not sure that you get coffee beans in that bag; it looks like it's actually an infusion of some sort!)

Of course these designations are entirely up to the roaster; the following gets rather more (95) results:

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans?roast=|LIGHT|

It looks like the coffeediff site depends on whatever information it scrapes off the individual roaster's websites, so it can still miss stuff, but it's the most comprehensive search site I have found.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Looking around today, Starbucks Blond seems to be the lightest bean on the shelves?

Not sure if this helps, mind...


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

I assume you mean blend then and not an SO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry I did go to the supermarket yesterday. Picked these 2 up. in fact I've been to Waitrose, Sainsburys & Morrisons to find a light roast coffee & these are the lightest as regards beans. Waitrose do a strength '2' whatever that means but that was ground coffee. I took the beans out for a photo the kenyan is on the left & the DR congo is on the right. Dunno about you, but they don't look like a medium roast to me.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Grimley said:


> Sorry I did go to the supermarket yesterday. Picked these 2 up. in fact I've been to Waitrose, Sainsburys & Morrisons to find a light roast coffee & these are the lightest as regards beans. Waitrose do a strength '2' whatever that means but that was ground coffee. I took the beans out for a photo the kenyan is on the left & the DR congo is on the right. Dunno about you, but they don't look like a medium roast to me.
> 
> View attachment 44335
> 
> ...


 That's the darkest 'Medium' I've ever seen


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Grimley said:


> View attachment 44336


 I'd concede that RHS looks "lighter roast" than LHS.

But only in the sense that charcoal is "less burnt" than ash........


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Grimley said:


> Sorry I did go to the supermarket yesterday. Picked these 2 up. in fact I've been to Waitrose, Sainsburys & Morrisons to find a light roast coffee & these are the lightest as regards beans. Waitrose do a strength '2' whatever that means but that was ground coffee. I took the beans out for a photo the kenyan is on the left & the DR congo is on the right. Dunno about you, but they don't look like a medium roast to me.
> 
> View attachment 44335
> 
> ...


 I used to buy those Kenyan beans and think I was proper sophisticated 🙄


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

That Congo coffee is actually a noticeable step above the rest of Waitrose's No.1 range - I can see why they charge a bit more for it.

I tried the "2" strength one this week and it's definitely not a light roast. A 'medium' medium at best. And a poor brew. I should have spent an extra £2 to get something better, but my car's in the garage next week and I need to save some pennies.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Stox said:


> Here's a search link you could try - it returns just one result:
> 
> http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-beans?roast=|EXTRA_LIGHT|
> 
> ...


 Yes, sorry for misinformation. I try hard to filter the irrelevant products, but roasters are notorious for stuffing their shops with tea, t-shirts, bags, caps, bread  and all kinds of stuff. As you guessed, it's is not a person that updates 3K beans daily, I am trying to teach my algo to be cleverer. But when you have a text that mentions terminology of coffee, sometimes the algo misses. working on it.... 😊


----------

